# Alchemie



## Netherer (3. April 2007)

Was ist der unterschied zwischen den Alchemie spezialisierungen:

Transmutation

Tränke

usw.


----------



## Elgabriel (3. April 2007)

Netherer schrieb:


> Was ist der unterschied zwischen den Alchemie spezialisierungen:
> 
> Transmutation
> 
> ...


Gibt keinen wirklichen Unterschied.

Egal auf was du dich spezialisierst, besteht dann beim herstellen eines Trankes /Elexieres / Transmutats eine Chance von ca. 15-20 % statt einem gleich zwei herzustellen.


----------



## Netherer (3. April 2007)

Elgabriel schrieb:


> Gibt keinen wirklichen Unterschied.
> 
> Egal auf was du dich spezialisierst, besteht dann beim herstellen eines Trankes /Elexieres / Transmutats eine Chance von ca. 15-20 % statt einem gleich zwei herzustellen.



nicht mehr lol sonn scheiß


----------



## Dalmus (3. April 2007)

Netherer schrieb:


> nicht mehr lol sonn scheiß



Naja, mal abgesehen davon, daß man immer jemanden findet, der einem erzählt, daß er nen Kumpel hat, dessen Bruder einen kennt, bei dem in der Gilde einer neulich 4 Tränke statt einem rausbekommen hat...

... warum "sonn scheiß"?
Ich find's bei Diamanten oder Urmacht schon recht nett, wenn da mal 2 statt einem rauskommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Setek (3. April 2007)

wo sind die trainer dafür?


----------



## Healschami (4. April 2007)

Tränke + Elixiere = Thrallmar/Ehrenfeste (Im Turm)
Transmutationen = Nethersturm (auf der Ebene mit den Astralen da^^)
 Ich hab Transmutationen genommen da man da meiner Meinung nach am meisten Geld macht. 
Bei mir sind mal 4 Skyfirediamond rausgekommen wo einer noch 200g wert war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es könnte ruhig etwas öfter proccen, bei mir kommt nur so bei jedem 5. Transmute 2+ raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mfg Tongâr


----------



## Tyramas (4. April 2007)

Man muss aber je nahc Spezalisierung verschiedenen Sachen abgeben:

Meister der Tränke:
   -1 Natürführer des Botanikers
   -5 Erstklassiger Heiltrank
   -5 Erstklassiger Manatrank
   -5 Erheblicher Trank des traumlosen Schlafs

Meister der Elixiere:
   -10 Essenz der Unendlichkeit
   -5 Elixier der erheblichen Verteidigung
   -5 Elixier des Meisters
   -5 Elixier der erheblichen Verteidigung

Meister der Transmutation:
   -4 Urmacht


Eine andere Vorraussetzung ist dass du Alchimie auf Skill 350 hast und Level 68 bist.


----------



## AhLuuum (9. April 2007)

Ich wuerde dir Meister der Elixiere empfehlen:
Man braucht viele Elixiere(z.B.: Elixier der Heilkraft, Elixier des Adepten und Elixier des erheblichen Magierbluts).
Transmutationen haben einen Cooldown.
Tränke werden in geringeren Mengen als Elixiere benötigt.


----------



## Patricko (9. April 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Ich wuerde dir Meister der Elixiere empfehlen:
> Man braucht viele Elixiere(z.B.: Elixier der Heilkraft, Elixier des Adepten und Elixier des erheblichen Magierbluts).
> Transmutationen haben einen Cooldown.
> Tränke werden in geringeren Mengen als Elixiere benötigt.



Naja aber mit Meister der Transmutation kann man schon viel Gold verdienen^^

Außerdem ist es ganz nützlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pain0r (9. April 2007)

Kann bis zu 5x proccen.

also 1x Mats und bis zu 5x Elixier/Trank/Transmute

Transmutieren ist für die farmer schon n1... einmal mats farmen und dann 2 oder sogar 5mal verkaufen...

Aber fürs normale spielen habe ich Elixiere gewählt... einfach nützlich für Raiden etc...

MfG Painor


----------



## allstar! (9. April 2007)

Danke für die Infos ^^


----------



## AhLuuum (9. April 2007)

Und jetzt stell dir mal vor, du kannst anstatt 100 Elixieren 120+ Elixiere herstellen(ich geh von "Chance von ca. 15-20 %" aus), wobei 10,8g+(fuer die gesparten Phiolen) wegfallen. Zudem kannst du jederzeit Elixiere herstellen und hast keine 24h Cooldown. Wenn man längerfristig denkt, wird bald der Preis Urmacht, etc. sinken(die Sets und Resiitems sind erstellt). Die Elixiere hingegen verschwinden beim Schlucken und man braucht immer Nachschub.


----------



## chosro (13. April 2007)

Ich habe Meister der Transmutation genommen und ich bereue es jetzt richtig. Nicht nur dass ich bis jetzt ( hab es seit über 4 wochen) jeden Tag eine Urmacht transmutiert habe und nur 3 doppelte bekommen habe ( 4 muss man ja schon aufopfern um es zu bekommen), nein das schlimmste ist dass alle Meister der Elixiere usw im Handelschannel schreiben dass die doppel procs dem Kunden gehören. So sucht jeder nur noch zum Herstellen der Tränke Meister der Elixiere oder Tränke. Aber Transmut. könnt ihr vergessen ;(((( Nun eine Frage weis irgendjemand wie man dass umskillen kann oder so???? Will elixiere....(((


----------



## select1 (13. April 2007)

chosro schrieb:


> Ich habe Meister der Transmutation genommen und ich bereue es jetzt richtig. Nicht nur dass ich bis jetzt ( hab es seit über 4 wochen) jeden Tag eine Urmacht transmutiert habe und nur 3 doppelte bekommen habe ( 4 muss man ja schon aufopfern um es zu bekommen), nein das schlimmste ist dass alle Meister der Elixiere usw im Handelschannel schreiben dass die doppel procs dem Kunden gehören. So sucht jeder nur noch zum Herstellen der Tränke Meister der Elixiere oder Tränke. Aber Transmut. könnt ihr vergessen ;(((( Nun eine Frage weis irgendjemand wie man dass umskillen kann oder so???? Will elixiere....(((





denke mal, musst den beruf resetten wie damals beim lederer etc auch!


----------



## Yannay (13. April 2007)

am anfang beim lesen dachte ich , auf jeden fall werde ich transmutationen nehmen, gegen ende, dachte ich hm, elixiere ist auch super, vielleicht besser. aber warum verschenkt man die doppelten tränke elixiere etc. dem kunden? klar ist das nett, aber ich finde, man kann mit dem beruf sowieso nicht alzu viel vedienen, wenn man nicht grad noch twinks hat, die einem z.b. die ganzen barren zum transmutieren liefern.  auf meinem server gehen barren für viel gold weg. elixiere und tränke hingegen, naja, lohnt sich meist eher der verkauf der kräuter, oder reagenzien, was ich echt total schade finde, aber meist bekommt man da mindestens das doppelte, weswegen ich schon dachte, eventuell den beruf zu wechseln, wenn scheinbar eh die alchis dort nicht gebraucht werden.


----------



## Parazetamol (14. April 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Ich wuerde dir Meister der Elixiere empfehlen:
> Man braucht viele Elixiere(z.B.: Elixier der Heilkraft, Elixier des Adepten und Elixier des erheblichen Magierbluts).
> Transmutationen haben einen Cooldown.
> Tränke werden in geringeren Mengen als Elixiere benötigt.



das macht ja jetzt nicht mehr viel sinn da man jetzt mit dem neuen patch nur noch ein offensives/defensiv elexier nehmen kannst...deswegen würd ich auch eher zu transmute oder tränke tendieren weils einfach mehr geld bringt und elexiere sowieso nich so der git sind


----------



## Alondrielle (24. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe Alchemie 150, lvl 35 und bin in der Allianz. Wo finde ich einen Alchemieexperten ??? Oder gibt es irgendwie eine Seite für alle Berufe wo man welche Ausbilder findet, etc.  Wenn es das nicht gibt, wäre es gut wenn man so etwas anlegen würde. Mit Koords und Namen. Das wäre echt von Vorteil, dann braut man nicht noch stundenlang suchen nach nützlichen Informationen.


----------



## Manani (24. April 2007)

Hm, gehts nur mir so, oder wundert ihr euch manchmal auch, dass Leute auf einer Datenbank-Seite nach irgendwelchen Sachen fragen ? Wie dem auch sei, das schöne hier ist, dass man nicht die Namen der Personen benötigt die man sucht, auch die Funktion reicht. Wenn Du also nach "Alchimiee" suchst (Alchimieexperte/Alchimieexpertin), bekommst Du übersichtlich angezeigt, wo Du diese in der großen weiten Welt findest.

Guckst Du hier ---> http://wow.buffed.de/?f=alchimieex&x=0&y=0


----------



## Alondrielle (26. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke Manani, für deine Antwort. Ich bin neu bei diesem Spiel habe vor her noch nie online Spiele gespielt. Deshalb kenne ich mich noch nicht so gut aus wo ich was eingeben kann oder muß. Geht das auch für den Lederer oder andere Berufe.


----------

